# Why dp is sickness not enlightenment



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

People say dp is enlightenment because logicaly all things we see and sense are just bits of information and have no meaning unless we put meaning onto them ourselves, so seeing people and things as robotic is the only logical conclusion about the truth of life right? that is more or less the argument I have read repeated many times on this site over many months.

I know that is is now an unabalanced sick argument because being healthy and enlightened means that both sides of our brain are balanced and in synchronization but it seems like people with dp have a left brain dominance with a preference of logical analytical interpretation of life, so therefore they are discounting the importance of half of their own nature which is at odds with the left brain way of viewing things, therefore how can only embracing half of life be enlightenment?










Left Brain

Logical
Sequential
Rational
Analytical
Objective
Looks at parts

Right Brain

Random
Intuitive
Holistic
Synthesizing
Subjective
Looks at wholes

The whole of modern western society is basically unbalanced because it is geared towards being left brain dominant so it is only geared towards half of our human nature and capabilities and us people with dp have taken it to the extreme in my view, thinking that logic and rationality are more important than the intuitive and subjective.

There is also evidence that the left side becomes more dominant after trauma dominating the right hand side in order to make sense of the world, so the only way I can see that we can become healthy and whole again is to do what we can to get in touch with our right brain by trying to embrace our intuitive subjective creative selves.

*(Im not sure what happens if you are left handed I guess it is switched around but the message is still the same)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm right handed although i'm also dyslexia which also effects which side of the brain is dominant (I beleive). So what does that mean doc?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm right handed although i'm also dyslexia which also effects which side of the brain is dominant (I beleive). So what does that mean doc?


Im not so sure what that means, would you say that you are more artistic or scientific person?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I took tests for this when I went into university and I'm crazy far right brain as far as that goes. 
but I think that theory is unfashionable/outdated nowadays.

although I agree that this isn't enlightenment I don't think that's the argument I'd use... :?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Layla said:


> I took tests for this when I went into university and I'm crazy far right brain as far as that goes.
> but I think that theory is unfashionable/outdated nowadays.
> 
> although I agree that this isn't enlightenment I don't think that's the argument I'd use... :?


I thought that the reasearch in this area is ongoing especialy in regards to trauma and PTSD, but I guess it is a bit simplistic to call someone left brained or right brained.

How would you argue against it being enlightenment Layla?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> How would you argue against it being enlightenment Layla?


Oh god, if ever I've seen a quote more chilling than that, then I'll eat my proverbial hat.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok forget the brain hemisphere thing for a second, my argument about dp not being enlightenment is that you cant rely purely on analytical logical thought to rule how you experience the world. Logically using scientific language it is possible to argue that dp is the state of ultimate truth, but our subjective intuitive and emotional reality tells us that is isnt, it is infact a form of hell.

What I am trying to say is that I think people with dp perhaps regard their logical rational experience of life as more important than their irrational subjective experience. I think this is a symptom of our culture at large and not just ours, so our sickness is a symptom of the sickness of society as a whole being too geared towards a rigid Newtonian scientific outlook.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> What I am trying to say is that I think people with dp perhaps regard their logical rational experience of life as more important than their irrational subjective experience. I think this is a symptom of our culture at large and not just ours, so our sickness is a symptom of the sickness of society as a whole being too geared towards a rigid Newtonian scientific outlook.


Couldn't say it better myself and I totally agree. The whole left/right sides of the body did me in for a long time. I was definately guilty of favouring the logical and trying to crush my emotional side.

But when you do that you end up with a dead world. Nothing has meaning, there is no joy, no feeling. And that's called DP.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I think people assume that there is some sort of balanced way of looking at the world that is perfectly in tune with objective reality. I don't agree with this at all. If DP or any other thought pattern, behavior, or perception is causing pain then it is time to change those patterns. This has nothing to do with coming back into line with the way the world really is. The way the world really is is beyond our ability to perceive. Whether something is healthy or unhealthy depends on the context in which it takes place as well as the effect of that particular pattern of behavior has on one's physical survival. If you think the world is shit, then the world is shit. If you think it's great then its great. And as always the environment you are in, you're inherited temperament, and other factors will play a role. People don't create reality but do they choose certain aspects of reality to focus on and make that the center of their world. DP isn't enlightenment, but it isn't always false or sick either. Just my opinion.


----------

